
Papers on virtual memory and working sets - fanf2
http://denninginstitute.com/pjd/PUBS/Workingsets.html
======
luckydude
This paper touches on some similar ideas:

[http://www.terzarima.net/doc/taste.pdf](http://www.terzarima.net/doc/taste.pdf)

though I personally think (you need to read the paper to get what I'm saying
here) that his forward pointers want to be from the vnode forward so they
handle the page cache.

And the biggest vnode? Nothing has changed in 30 years, it's gonna be the swap
vnode because that's what backs all that malloc-ed memory. There really should
be a swap vnode per process, structured in a directory tree like
/swap/$process_group/$pid so you can page the whole process group out
together.

------
yazr
Can anyone recommend papers/chapters about locality specifically in
OOP/managed code ?

